# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  درخواست تفسیر کد

## ایلیا آخوندزاده

باسلام خدمت برنامه نویسان عزیز در زمینه متلب
من اصلا اطلاعاتی در خصوص متلب ندارم ولی یک کاری پیش اومده که نیاز به کمک شما عزیزان دارم.
برای من کدی فرستادن که در محیط متلب کار شده و درخواست دارن که این برنامه رو روی ++C پیاده سازی کنم.
من هرچقدر خوندم متوجه نشدم 
اساتید ممکنه کمکم کنن که این برنامه برای چه کاری هست تا بتونم روی سی پیاده سازی کنم؟
فایل سورس و pdf توضیحات رو قرار میدم
ضمنا عنوان برنامه هم اینه :
A 99 line topology optimization code written in Matlab
با تشکر.

----------

